# user name and password?? (automatic login?)



## judyjht (Apr 10, 2007)

Why is it that on my laptop it remembers me user name and password so I don't have to type it every day but............on my desktop I have to type it every time - yes, I have checked the "remember me" box.  Really weird.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Apr 10, 2007)

Judith --

I'm no computer wizard, but...

You may want to check your web browser settings on your desktop.

In Internet Explorer, go to "Tools" and select "Internet Options...."

Select the "Security" tab and then select "Custom Level....."

Scroll to bottom of list "User Authentication" and check to see current setting.

You may also want to check the "Advanced" tab.

Check the setting for "inline AutoComplete" under the Browsing section.

Hopefully someone will chime in if I am way off base!

Jerry


----------



## Dave M (Apr 10, 2007)

Judy -

We have found that most often this problem is caused by a "cookie" problem on your PC. See this _troubleshooting_ post, especially the three numbered items at the bottom, for how to fix it. 

Most issues involving use of the BBS can be resolved by one of the "Troubleshooting help" posts located at the top of the list of topics for the  "About TUG BBS" forum.


----------



## judyjht (Apr 10, 2007)

I use Firefox so I was lost on the Explorer instructions.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

judyjht said:


> I use Firefox so I was lost on the Explorer instructions.



See the Troublehooting article Dave M referred you to.  If the three steps outlined there don't fix it, follow thru to the link at the bottom of the article to the FAQs.  Further instructions are given there for both MSIE and Firefox.


----------

